
Show HN: Rcjit – An experimental Jit Compiler for R - fritzo
https://github.com/nimble-dev/rcjit
======
fritzo
Author here. We're thinking of this as kind of a "numba for R", where Rcpp is
the "cython for R". Any feedback is appreciated!

